# Want to Charter: Monohull in Windwards



## SJ2581 (Jan 10, 2013)

We are ready to sail your older, in good condition, monohull for 2 to 3 weeks in the Windwards. Anytime within 8 weeks after 10Feb13. Accept cruiser responsibility for the boat while we have it. We are 50's, capable sailors, ASA certs, living on the water and sailing 50+ days a year. Please reply by private post. Fair Winds.


----------

